# Dried out FP



## Sub Vet 10 (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a Presimo that is not putting out. Screw on cap, iridium nib with a 1 on the bottom. 
There is ink halfway down the tines but it wont feed all the way.  Replaced the cartridge & spread the tines a good bit but didnt help.  I assume it is a med nib because it lays a fair amount of ink normally.


----------



## corgicoupe (Jul 23, 2016)

Try the cleaning procedure with some dish detergent. Don't spread the tines too far apart or it may stop feeding ink.


----------



## More4dan (Jul 23, 2016)

If the gap between the tines is not tapered getting more narrow toward the tip it won't flow ink.  It works on capillary pressure. While spreading the tines can make it flow more too much will do the opposite. Look at the gap with a good magnify lens. Better a 10x loupe.  Check out this video to adjust your nib. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=7vv0eSGR5Jw

He has other videos on nib adjustment that are also good. I've done this and been happy with the results.


----------



## Sub Vet 10 (Jul 28, 2016)

corgicoupe said:


> Try the cleaning procedure with some dish detergent. Don't spread the tines too far apart or it may stop feeding ink.


Got a link?


----------



## corgicoupe (Jul 31, 2016)

try this... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQ29a1ct5XA


----------

